# Job status after fininishing MS in Italy for english speaking people



## pauljaison

Hi i am pauljaison from India.I am planning to do MS in Italy.What will be the propability of getting job there after finishing my course?i cant speak italy.With English would i be able to manage there?

will anybody help me on this??


----------

